# WebDAV Apache Debian



## Rufus (27. Apr. 2011)

Halll,

das ist mein erster Beitrag. Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet der Server, und bin gerade dabei mir WebDAV auf meinen vServer einzurichten.

Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt und probiert, aber nichts hat hingeauen.

Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung versucht

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/einrichtung-von-webdav-mit-apache2-auf-debian-lenny/

Aber leider bekomme ich mit dem Versuch mich anzumelden:



> cadaver http://www.xxxxx.de/webdav/


folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Could not access /webdav/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
> 405 Method Not Allowed
> Connection to `www.xxxxxx.de' closed.


Hier meine Konfig.Datei:


```
EDIT
```
UPDATE:

Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, allerdings nur via:



> cadaver http://localhost/webdav/


wenn ich via 



> # cadaver http://1xx.2.xx.x.xx/webdav


darauf zugreifen will, bekomme ich folgenden Fehlermeldung:



> Could not access /webdav/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
> 405 Method Not Allowed
> Connection to `1xx.2xx.x.xx' closed.


Muss ich die IP auf meinem vServer erst "freischalten"? An den Rechten kann es doch nicht legen, da ich nicht einmal zur Passwortabfrage komme!


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2011)

Das Obige Tutorial ist nicht für ISPConfig Server gemacht, bei ISPConfig reicht es dem perfects etup zu folgen. Welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Rufus (28. Apr. 2011)

Wie zu erwarten war bin ich damit zum ersten Mal konfrontiert.

IPSconfig ist laut meines Wissens eine Open-Source "API" für die Verwaltung eines Servers. Da ich mir über 1blu einen vServer gemietet habe, habe ich dort die kommerzielle Fassung. Ich verwende Parallels Plesk.

So, nun weiß ich nicht direkt warum das nicht möglich sein soll.
Sind die vServer schon so vorkonfiguriert, d.h. ich muss spezielle config-Dateien abändern? 
Via localhost komm ich auf mein WebDAV-Verzeichnis.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe, aber könntest du mir eine Richtung geben?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2011)

Das Forum in dem Du hier gepostet hast ist das Forum der Software ISPconfig. Daher musste ich annehmen dass Du auch ISPConfig einsetzt.

Ich habe deine Anfrage daher jetzt mal in das allgemeine Forum verschoben.

Plesk funktioniert komplett anders als ISPConfig, daher kann ich Dir da leider nicht weiter helfen. Vielleicht weiß ja einer der anderen user rat. Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten mal in einem Forum von Plesk nachzufragen, da diese Konfiguartion spezifisch für das von Dir eingesetzte Controlpanel (also Plesk oder ISPConfig) ist.


----------



## Rufus (28. Apr. 2011)

Das wusste ich leider nicht. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Mühe!

Ich werde da mal genauer nachhaken!

Viele Grüße!


EDIT:

Habe Dank der Hilfe von Till ein Tutorial gefunden, und alles scheint perfekt zu funktionieren. Bis auf eines: Das Anmelden!

Ich kann mich zumindest mit dem Ordner webdav "verbinden", jedoch wird mein benutzer zurück gewiesen. 

http://www.blackbloc.de/2009/08/08/howto-webdav-und-plesk-9/


Ich lege wie in den letzten Schritten beschrieben einen User an, der auf den Ordner zugreifen darf. Nachdem ich diese Zugangsdaten eingegeben habe bekomme ich aber einen Error:



> Could not access /webdav/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
> 405 Method Not Allowed
> Connection to `quickbits.de' closed.


Wie gehabt. Diesmal kann ich mir aber eines vorstellen: Ich lege einen Benutzer und eine Benutzergruppe für diesen Ordner fest. In der Anleitung steht: Geben Sie den User ein, den Ihr Apache verwendet. 
Ja, welchen verwendet Apache denn? Root? Ich habe den User eingegeben der auch auf meine Domain Zugriff hat. Ohne Erfolg.

Googel ergibt auch nichts. Ich habe es mit root probiert, mit www-data, mit dem User der auf meine Domain Zugriff hat.
Hat einer die Muse und schreibt in 3-4 Sätzen auf was das heißt: Apache verwendet diesen User

Ist das der User mit dem ich mich auf der Admin-Oberfläche bzw. via SSH-Zugreife?

Dankeschön!


PS: Die Fehlermeldung


```
[Thu Apr 28 17:31:59 2011] [error] [client *IP-Adresse*] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/xxx/xxxx.de/xxxx/webdav/
```


----------

